# IFFGD, working with the Rome Foundation, will be conducting several focus groups



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Focus GroupIFFGD, working with the Rome Foundation, will be conducting several focus groups to help better understand the personal impact of irritable bowel syndrome (IBS). If you have a diagnosis of IBS, and an interest in participating, we would like to hear from you.What: Each focus group will involve 8-10 people where participants will be asked to discuss various topics about IBS in a friendly and open way.Who: The discussions will be guided by the group moderators, Douglas Drossman, MD and Lin Chang, MD. Dr. Drossman is from the University of North Carolina in Chapel Hill, and Dr. Chang is from UCLA. Both are well known for their work in treating and studying IBS.Where: The focus groups will take place in Milwaukee, Wisconsin. When: The focus groups will take place on Saturday, October 27, 2007 and will meet for around 90 minutes.Note: A nominal gift will be provided to participants, however, participants are responsible for all travel related costs and arrangements.Contact: If you would like to participate in an IBS focus group, please let us know by August 31st by filling out a brief form here. We will then send you further details. Thank you.http://www.aboutibs.org/site/news-events/events/focus


----------

